# Hustle



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2005)

The BBC have, currently, got some really good series going on... Hustle and Spooks are the leading lights, and both are, IMHO, brilliant. Although its a bit boring watching the conmen win every week, the way in which they do it is so clever. I spend half the program trying to work out which member of the gang has been seen by the target, and in what disguise etc etc...

Tis a great program. Any thoughts?


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 28, 2005)

Not really been into either of them... Didn't the BBC have a similar series to Hustle??? Called Con??? Or something like that???

And Spooks has had predecessors that didn't inspire...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2005)

Sure, predecessors. But this is my point. The newer ones are actually really good series. This may be quite shocking to some of you


----------



## Kerayi (May 7, 2005)

i think it's quite cruel how we have to wait a whole year for the next series 

i know exactly what you mean...i think i did start to get a bit bored with them winning everytime but i tihkn the last one (with the crown jewels) when they were actually cxaught but still got away with it was brilliant.
I suppose they make just enough before you get really bored of them winning, then stop.  So by the next year your all refreshed and ready for the next series 
I didnt really like Spooks though, thought it was just another way to scaremonger us with all this terrorist propaganda...it put me off


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 7, 2005)

I thought that both shows were poor.  I hate cockneys - least said.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened to the final series of Hustle? It was advertised to start on BBC1 at about 6 mins ago, but apparently not, and no explanation.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 6, 2012)

Gah, how do I keep falling out of touch with this show? I love it, yet never know when it comes back onto the screens.

Although I'm somewhat glad to hear it's the final series. It's definitely run its course. As much as it makes me smile at the end of every episode to see them beat the bad guys again, it's about as far as it can go...

Plus I will always miss Danny and Stacey...


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2012)

BBC Website says next week Fri 13 Jan 2012. All the TV guides this week are wrong.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 6, 2012)

Weird! But cheers, Dave, will have to try and catch that.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 5, 2012)

I keep forgetting the catch them on tv, but I have been watching them on iPlayer. Bit of a shame that it's the last series, but I guess it has become quite formulaic. You always know they're going to win, and you always know that Mickey's been one step ahead the whole time. Is still enjoyable though and for someone like me, who's a very active viewer, much of the enjoyment is trying to spot how they're done it as it goes along.

I think they've reached a format that works well -- obviously we have to take everything with quite a large pinch of salt and it's no good trying to cover all the plot holes and everything, so they're just making very enjoyable, watchable episodes now. The bad guys tend to be even more over the top and caricature-like now and they do have some cracking, hilarious dialogue at times.

Have to say, I think the second episode of this series may have been one of my favourites, ever. I love Ash, so it was great to see him getting to take charge for once. And his losing it at the end was hilarious. Part acting on the character's part, part just finally cracking after a very stressful day. Plus it was a nice break from the usual. It started off really well, an awesome hook, and was a pacey episode.

I shall miss it when it finishes. Will have to finally shell out and buy all the DVDs (only have 1-3 at the moment).


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't recall much of the earlier series, so it might have been the same all the way through; but whilst I do really like the series I find the method they use to present it, annoying. 

In so much that the mystery of the con is because they exclude a few bits of info from being told to us whilst we watch them do the con. This leaves us not quite on their view of the world and not quite viewing things on the side of the person being conned. So one can't guess at how things will go because it requires us to know a few tiny bits of very key info that were never shown to us - which often ends up showing that they were not just holding all the aces, but holding the whole deck at the end of the episode 

Like I say I do like it, but I just wish they had tried a slightly different working formula.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 5, 2012)

Heh, see, I'm so used to their doing that that the episode I'm watching now (episode three of the latest series) I'm guessing what information they're with holding. I'm guessing that they have conned the blonde girl into thinking she's come to them, where actually they've steered them towards them, as they usually do. I don't think there's really such a thing as Kashmir stones, and that the website it another made-by-Ash. Or that they're whole swapping the real bracelet to the fake is a lie, and they've left it as it is in order to fool the bent cop. 

I like filling in those crafty details they're obviously withholding


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

I like it too - but not when its soooo soo wildcard with many of them  
Sometimes the tidbits they leave out are fairly, if not easy but guessable as to what they might be up to - but other times its gah annoying


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 5, 2012)

The show is very enjoyable to watch, particular now we know to expect parts of the plot will be missing from the "first" showing and only revealed at the end (which means we can actually engage our brains while watching in a constructive manner, rather than just looking for plot holes, which I seem to do whilst viewing a lot of other shows).


Apart from the obvious plus points - slick, humorous, just complicated enough, etc. - I do enjoy seeing Robert Vaughn back on the small screen; I was a big fan of _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._ when it was first shown in the UK in the 60s.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the clues are mostly there -- and sometimes I do love the wild things they suddenly come up with. Spraying the ground with gold! Hiding the picture behind a fake wall!

The extent of how much they know, and who exactly is up against them (knowing about the art student just because she made a guilty gesture) is sometimes a biiiig push, but as I said, it's definitely a series that should just be enjoyed for its fluffiness.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 17, 2012)

HAH!!

HAAAAAAH!

OK, I knew they'd get out of it like that, it's what they always do. But THAT! Was an awesome surprise! What a great way to end it all. Oh, my. 

(Heh, always playing to the audience. Damn right)

I may have had a very large spasm at that ending. Lots of yelling and clapping at the tv. 

Oh, wheee. Hustle, I do love ya.

I guess in hindsight, one might say it should have been obvious. But I wasn't expecting it at all


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2012)

HoopyFrood said:


> OK, I knew they'd get out of it like that, it's what they always do. But THAT! Was an awesome surprise! What a great way to end it all. Oh, my.


I was spoilered because I knew Stacy was going to reappear but I didn't know about Danny, so that was a surprise.

It was a good final episode. I agree that it had all become formulaic - it reminded me of the way _Lovejoy_ went -  but I will miss it. On the other hand, since they haven't all been shot, there is plenty of room for the _Christmas specials_!!!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 17, 2012)

I really haven't been keeping up, so when I turned it on (a little into the episode) and saw Stacey, I was like "NO WAY!"

Should've given me a hint then, but nope! 

I'll miss it too. Definitely going to have to pick up the rest of the DVDs. 

And maybe watch that episode again on iPlayer a couple more times


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 17, 2012)

Very enjoyable, with a really nasty villain and a solid con idea around which to work their special magic.

I didn't know about Stacey, but I guessed the end (and who would be at it, even without the hint).


The suggested naming (renaming?) of the team was a very nice touch.


----------

